# Everyone thinks I'm cool



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Everyone thinks I'm cool

It's my new mantra and keeps me not so depressed. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

you're so cool


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

how you do that?  cool anyways


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soma,

You're cool whether or not you have a girlfriend, or whether or not you have friends. It comes from knowing that you are okay! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

too much truth in a post.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I always did think you were cool.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

sparklies said:


> Can I ask where you got the idea for your user name? Or did you think of it yourself? =D


Brave New World probably, am I right?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

you are a cool dude Soma


----------

